# Php - pgsql and postgresql-client 11.3



## smallMan (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi,

I have one question about postgresql driver for php. Php postgresql driver use postgresql 9.5 client, Is it possible to change  this to version of  postgresql client 11.3?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes, but you will have to build from ports. Packages are built using default settings, and the default PostgreSQL version is 9.5. Those are set in stone and cannot be changed once the package has been created. If you want to change the default you'll have to build yourself either by ports or creating your own packages (setting up your own repository). 

Add to /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= pgsql=11
```
See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk.


----------

